
Challenge: Best JavaScript Setup for Quick Prototyping - ljoshua
http://blog.vjeux.com/2015/javascript/challenge-best-javascript-setup-for-quick-prototyping.html
======
pedalpete
There difference between the first and second example of the 'dream setup' is
that the author is either completely ignoring the setup which was done to
build the fooo.fr server, and that a simple static page is not the same as
building a javascript based page (though it shouldn't be a huge challenge).

Having said that, is CodePen a suitable comparison of the modern version of
what fooo.fr allowed in the past?

The next question becomes, what would it take to make something like codepen
which let you post your code to your own domain?

